# controller temperatures



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

galderdi said:


> I had been told never to run a controller hotter than about 40C / 108F. But this is contradicted by my manual.


Umm... got a source for that?!? Are we arguing with some random person through you?

It sounds like it will automatically throttle back for you, no damage worries:
http://www.zeva.com.au/Products/datasheets/MC1000C_Manual.pdf

Thermal cutback Controller temperature above 60˚C. Power reduces
slowly towards thermal shutdown threshold.

Thermal shutdown Controller temperature above 90˚C. Thermal
shutdown until temperature reduces.


perhaps the 40C figure is meant to say "give it a crapton of cooling so it doesn't have to go into reduced power mode"?

I mean if it starts reducing power 10 feet from the finish, you gonna get out and walk?!?


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

The comment was made by another EV guy in person (not on a forum). He was basically saying it in the context of "Are you nuts, racing an EV? you are going to go through a controller at each event". He didn't actually say those words but it was the vibe I got from the guy. 

In addition to these comments I was already concerned that heat might have been part of the cause of my Curtis blowing up (I'll never know).

If it starts to reduce power 10 feet from the finish I would probably have enough enertia to finish anyway. But if it started reducing power part way around a run it may not click (in my head) in time for me to think it through logically so I'd probably keep driving and only realise after the fact.

The scenario I am more interested in is the gradual rising temperature. I have only used the controller once at an event late last year. It was warm on that day and the heat gradually increased from around 28c in the morning to 40c by the end of the day. Given the possible conditions this Sunday I could be expecting it to end up around 50-55c or maybe more. My current thinking is that when I turn the car on in prep for the next run, if I were to see a temp of say 55c I would just turn it off again and forefeit the run/ possibly forefeit the rest of the day. But maybe that self imposed limit should be more like 60C. There shouldn't be any chance of it going from 60C to 70C within 1 run. 

Based on all this, I am not expecting to get anywhere near the danger zone. But I still want to have a firm number in my head so I don't wing it on the day.

I just checked the forecast. They are now predicting 41C / 106F.......I am no longer concerned about the controller blowing I am now concerned about the driver melting!!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Fyi stock Sol1 pushing 400 amps @ 192 volts up a 6% grade for 6 minutes on a 110 degree day not using external water cooling. Didn't go thermal limit that I could see. Motor was really hot, not as bad on the controller, touch only.didnt have error events logged in the memory and no dash warning light.

Except for thermal shock issues a CO2 fire extinguisher spritz between races.......


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

The 1MW solar inverters from the company I work for cut back at 85°C and run at full power below that.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Be sure you have a good finned heat sink attached properly and a good cooling fan attached to push off the excess heat. Once this controller got the heat sink and fan it never ever went into thermal cut back. A proper heat sink is vital to the life of your controller


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

I have a good finned heat sink attached. It is actually from my old Curtis so it is actually bigger than the controller. 

I am going out to purchase a couple of old school 12v dash fans. I plan to use them between runs to keep airflow under the bonnet. One pushing cool air in and the other pulling hot air out. I will only run it between runs so I can connect it to a nice big lead acid battery and not run my aux battery down. It also forces me to come back to the shade between runs.

I got a response from Ziva. They assure me the actual limit of the controller is more like 150c so I shouldn't be concerned about running it up to the 70c reduction or the 90c cutoff. But again I just don't see myself ever pushing it that far. I think if I ever saw a reading of 60c before a run I would not continue.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

It turned out to be 43 degrees out at the track on Sunday. So the event was cancelled. But a few of us went anyway as a chance to test our cars. The Batt mobile went well and didn't seem bothered by the temperature. The maximum I saw on the controller was 62 degrees. I did leave the cover off in the shade between runs to allow air to pass over the motor and controller. Plus I sprayed water over the heat sinks occasionally.

All in all I was quite happy. 

I highly recommend Zeva controllers/ systems, plus being an Australian product you overseas guys would get an advantage due to the exchange rate.


----------

